
Gigster sued :-o - davidgoliath
https://www.scribd.com/document/342226605/Andreesen-Horowitz-backed-Start-up-Gigster-s-Lawsuit
======
davidgoliath
Andreesen-Horowitz funded start-up, Gigster, led by Roger Dickey hit with
12-count lawsuit in federal court in Chicago. Can't say we didn't see this
coming.

